# whooo!



## Justin (Mar 27, 2008)

http://store.valvesoftware.com/

WEIGHTED COMPANION CUBES ARE BACK IN STOCK. =D

**Justin125*considers ordering one.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like a waste of money to me.    			  You have enough stuff like that... plus you have your WiFi box.


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Looks like a waste of money to me.


Do not insult the companion cube at any time.



> ... plus you have your WiFi box ...


heh.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## UltraByte (Mar 27, 2008)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

Shame my parents wouldn't let me get something like that... they'd probably just stare at me and say no. :[


----------



## Grawr (Mar 27, 2008)

*ordered one*

I'm considering a Head Crab hat too.


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> *ordered one*
> 
> I'm considering a Head Crab hat too.


 seriously?


----------



## Grawr (Mar 27, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, probably not. But If I spend 50 bucks or more, I get free shipping.\

EDIT: Nevermind, GLaDOS shirt FTW.


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2008)

<3

<3 

<3


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 27, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THEY HAVE A GLADOS SHIRT

This is why me, Justin, and Gengar are good friends.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 27, 2008)

They have a lot of cool stuff, actually. The cake shirt, even the mug.

D:

The GLaDOS Lithograph is amazing.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 27, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> They have a lot of cool stuff, actually. The cake shirt, even the mug.
> 
> D:
> 
> The GLaDOS Lithograph is amazing.


 I WANT THE CAKE SHIRT

Maybe they have it at Hot Topic.... Hmm...


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, I saw the portal shirts.

They have TF2 stuff too.

Gengar, get on aim. =D


----------



## Grawr (Mar 27, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw the portal shirts.
> 
> They have TF2 stuff too.


 Yeah, but the Portal stuff they have  >>>>> The TF2 stuff.

And, personally, I much prefer Portal than TF2 anyway.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> http://store.valvesoftware.com/
> 
> WEIGHTED COMPANION CUBES ARE BACK IN STOCK. =D
> 
> **Justin125* considers ordering one.


 30 bucks for that?  You're crazy...


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I am not crazy at all.

Neither is Gengar.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There's much better things to waste... I mean spend 30 bucks on.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 27, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You obviously haven't played Portal, have you?


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not insult the weighted companion cube.

http://i32.tinypic.com/beyyd.jpg


----------



## JJH (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG WANT!

Too bad my parents will never let me spend $30 on that... Guess I'll have to live without a cube-shaped, weighted companion for now.    
:'(


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0PDGp1hL4w

Serious injuries may occur.


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0PDGp1hL4w
> 
> Serious injuries may occur.


 Listening to that is like spoiling the whole game.

Do not listen to that.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is a lie.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2008)

Actually, this is amazing....

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/9800/portalds2fe7.jpg


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2008)

I was going to get one, then I was like HOLY **** $30? That's more then portal costs.


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, it isn't.

That video and it's following parts is everything GLaDOS says in the entire game. :\


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2008)

Wii points > Ripoff cube


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Wii points > Ripoff cube


 ITS A COMPANION CUBE *CEN-1.4-SORD*.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahh, but is it worth more then the game its in?


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YES.

ITS A FREAKIN' COMPANION CUBE.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Correct answer.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 6, 2008)

The game was about Portals, not cubes.
>:l


----------

